# Other inverts that can be housed with mantis?



## captainmerkin (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello again,

thinking about all the space in my main mantis enclosure at the moment and how I can use it.. yes the mantis in there are great, but they are tiny compared to all that space!

Are there any other invertibrates that would live happily in simular conditions..

I was thinking of giant millepedes as they are fairly passive from what I have experienced in the past, but don't want to get some and throw them in to find they have a taste for mantid!


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

Use smaller containers for small mantids. It will make caring for them easier and they will find their food easier.


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 19, 2007)

they do seem to be doing pretty well in it at the moment, they were all catching flies last night without too m,uch trouble! I am keeping an eye on them to make sure they do alright as I don't want any of them starving


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 19, 2007)

pedes are fine but yeah i do agree with rick


----------



## luketheluke (Apr 23, 2007)

could get some bulky stick insects like giant spiny or giant prickly but then again the mantids would eat the babys xD


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 23, 2007)

> could get some bulky stick insects like giant spiny or giant prickly but then again the mantids would eat the babys xD


I have got some macleay's spectre nymphs but they are quite small, only first and second instar at the moment.

And I don't want them getting et


----------



## markdneck (May 28, 2007)

They have a tough shelll, are vegatarians and are too big and tough for a mantid to kill. What do you think? That is what I was planning o do.


----------



## luketheluke (May 28, 2007)

sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

In my opinion, no other animal can live peacably with a praying mantis.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jun 18, 2007)

I disagree with that last point my mantis and millipedes seem to not even notice each other..


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

> I disagree with that last point my mantis and millipedes seem to not even notice each other..


My mantid tried to eat a millipede I put in there but it let it go before it took a bite because of the stuff they release to protect yourself. It really all depends on the species of mantid.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 18, 2007)

and the sp. of pede...


----------



## markdneck (Jun 19, 2007)

I also bought too large a terrarium and want to use it. Now that I see my Giant (is it "Asian" or is it "Chinese"?) will come down and just like a little wolf, I can place her in my large terrarium but want to put more animals of interest in with her.

I was thinking a vegetarian lizard or a turtle that does not require much water would either be good.

Comments?


----------



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

> I also bought too large a terrarium and want to use it. Now that I see my Giant (is it "Asian" or is it "Chinese"?) will come down and just like a little wolf, I can place her in my large terrarium but want to put more animals of interest in with her.I was thinking a vegetarian lizard or a turtle that does not require much water would either be good.
> 
> Comments?


First of all it is Giant 'Asian'.

If you want to put a turtle in there, go ahead. But it is easier just get some large plastic container, and put the mantis in there seperately.


----------



## markdneck (Jun 19, 2007)

If it is not attractive and landscaped looking, my wife won't allow it in the living room! My idea is to have somethng as interesting looking, as arttractive as a tropical fish acquarium, to house my mantid and as they are too anti-social to live together, I need a different species companion.

Doen't that make sene. In a lab environment, just a plastic box would be great. In the "front room" I need decoration!


----------



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

You must have an evil wife :lol: . You can buy an attractive looking container from bugscyberspace.com. Of course, I don't know how picky your wife is.


----------

